# It's A Blonde



## Lowtones (Mar 21, 2006)




----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Dayum! You sure you don't want this acoustic?

Let's see the back.


----------



## Tarl (Feb 4, 2006)

Thats soooo beautiful I almost shed a tear........very nice!


----------



## lolligagger (Feb 4, 2006)

*Gorgeous!*

A picture says a thousand words...by my math, you started this thread with a three thousand word post. She is gorgeous! Drool


----------



## Lowtones (Mar 21, 2006)

davetcan said:


> Dayum! You sure you don't want this acoustic?
> 
> Let's see the back.


Here you go. Not the greatest pic but you get the idea.


----------



## Lowtones (Mar 21, 2006)

Tarl, Lolligager,

Thanks so much for your kind words.


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

Add some "kind words" from AJC too! Its just come to be expected that a LOWTONES axe is going to be a work of art, man. WHat can you say? Its gorgeous!

What brand of bridge and TP do you generally use? And is that switching like the PRS or is that a blend pot or??

We have got to get together some time... so I can learn something !!!

AJC


----------



## Lowtones (Mar 21, 2006)

ajcoholic said:


> Add some "kind words" from AJC too! Its just come to be expected that a LOWTONES axe is going to be a work of art, man. WHat can you say? Its gorgeous!
> 
> What brand of bridge and TP do you generally use? And is that switching like the PRS or is that a blend pot or??
> 
> ...


Thanks AJ. I have the sneaking suspision that when we get together, it's going to be me asking all the questions.

The bridge & tail stop are Gotoh The machine heads are also Gotoh. I really like them they seem to be an excellent product at fairly reasonable price.
PUPs are Wolfetone Greywolfes with alnico 2 magnets. You really need to try a set sometime. I 've used the hotrod truss rod. I've also made a departure from my one piece necks by apposing the grain and adding a 1/4 " blood wood filler strip. Talk about a difference in the rigidity of the neck. Control cover & jack plate are also blood wood but I suspect that you may have already guessed that. Controls are Volume, Tone and a Blend pot, graphite nut, ebony fret board 25" scale 12 1/2 radius. Frets are medium /highs MOP inlay. Stuck together with hide glue and four leter words. Next in line is lefty hollow of the same style.


----------



## SCREEM (Feb 2, 2006)

very nice, I like the horn contours on the back....me got big mits:tongue:


----------



## peter benn (Mar 29, 2007)

That's very nice work, Lowtones. Congratulations!


----------



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

that is most amazing. Great work there dude!


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Shiiiiit man.... that's sweet. Nice job. :bow:


----------



## Greenman (Feb 18, 2007)

Nice carving, nice control indents, nice fretboard, nice neck set, nice, nice, nice.


----------



## Jims (May 29, 2007)

That does it! I've drooled on this keyboard enough! time to get a new one!

Nice work dude, she's lookin' sexy


----------



## simescan (May 15, 2007)

Don't know how she sounds,...but she shore looks perdy! :bow:


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

Sweeet.... and they do say blondes are more fun..


----------



## Lowtones (Mar 21, 2006)

Thanks for the kind words gentlemen. How does it sound? absolutely amazing.
I just can't say enough about the Wolfetone, Greywolfe pickups with alnico 2 magnets in this type of guitar. Davetcan is going to get a chance to play it on the 23rd so perhaps he will give us a review of the guitar.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Lowtones said:


> Thanks for the kind words gentlemen. How does it sound? absolutely amazing.
> I just can't say enough about the Wolfetone, Greywolfe pickups with alnico 2 magnets in this type of guitar. Davetcan is going to get a chance to play it on the 23rd so perhaps he will give us a review of the guitar.


What happened to that guitar? If you've still got it I've still got this very very nice acoustic.....

ha, just read the full reply. Damn right I want to play it, in fact I just want it period.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

It would look so good on a stand next to this


----------



## Lowtones (Mar 21, 2006)

davetcan said:


> What happened to that guitar? If you've still got it I've still got this very very nice acoustic.....
> 
> ha, just read the full reply. Damn right I want to play it, in fact I just want it period.


The fellow I built it for was away in Saudi Arabia when I finished it. I have been away for two months now and he is back. I believe he will be picking it up at the big event on the 23rd(not sure) either way you get a chance to play it. If you want it badly enough you can negotiate with him. But I don't think he will be wanting to part with it for at least a little while.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Lowtones said:


> The fellow I built it for was away in Saudi Arabia when I finished it. I have been away for two months now and he is back. I believe he will be picking it up at the big event on the 23rd(not sure) either way you get a chance to play it. If you want it badly enough you can negotiate with him. But I don't think he will be wanting to part with it for at least a little while.



Shoot. 

Well maybe sometime when you're back on planet earth you can get those little woodworking fingers going again.


----------



## Lowtones (Mar 21, 2006)

davetcan said:


> Shoot.
> 
> Well maybe sometime when you're back on planet earth you can get those little woodworking fingers going again.


I've managed to do some hand sanding on this one while I"ve been away. nothing to write home about but at least it's something. It actually looks a lot better than this now.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Very nice but the pointy things are going the wrong way.:smile:


----------



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

haha yeah. I would sure love to have one of those!!! they look spectacular.


----------



## Lowtones (Mar 21, 2006)

GuitaristZ said:


> haha yeah. I would sure love to have one of those!!! they look spectacular.


I'd be happy to fix you up with one but it's going to take a while because I don't seem to get much time at home in the shop these days.


----------



## Alistair6 (Jul 9, 2007)

very impressive.. your buddy Dave turned me onto this site and your guitars.. i might be in contact shortly to have one very similar built..


----------



## Lowtones (Mar 21, 2006)

Alistair6 said:


> very impressive.. your buddy Dave turned me onto this site and your guitars.. i might be in contact shortly to have one very similar built..


Thanks for the compliment. I'm looking forward to seeing your guitars. 

Mark


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

my god!!!!!!!!!!!!! that thing is a master peice


----------



## Lowtones (Mar 21, 2006)

copperhead said:


> my god!!!!!!!!!!!!! that thing is a master peice


Thankyou very much but the truth of the matter is it's still just some nice pieces of wood. All I do is glue them together and cut /carve away the bits that don't look like a guitar.
:banana: 

BTW dont forget to PM or email me your mailing address. Cause I gots some poxy to send ya when I get home.

Have you ever gotten together and jammed with a guy named Henry Baker if not you should. He's in your neck of the woods or is that your chunk of the rock?


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

i know henry quite well


----------



## Lowtones (Mar 21, 2006)

copperhead said:


> i know henry quite well


Small world isn't it.


----------

